

Revenue on websites - junnykim

What's the best method to create revenue on websites.  It seems like the norm usually respond with advertisements - but how far can you really get solely with advertisements when the website doesn't sell a specific product nor take a cut for any sort of transaction? I guess you can say I'm new to this, so any feedback will help.
======
mattwdelong
Simple to answer but hard to execute; the goal is to create percieved value in
an object or service. People are willing to pay for something that is
valuable. Not as easy to accomplish as it sounds.

------
defunkt
Charge people for something worth paying for.

